# Pipsqueak the Pygmy Goat (videos)



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I found a cute series of videos from Animal Planet about a baby Pygmy, growing up with a litter of puppies as playmates. omgosh so cuuuute!

First

Second

Third

Fourth

I am pretty sure that's the right order


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, I watch Too Cute regularly! I Loved the goat one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw that show, it was really cute!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww...I  her!


----------

